# το άπλετο νήμα



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Επειδή τώρα τελευταία διαβάζω συχνά το επίθετο *άπλετος* να χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια «άφθονος» (π.χ. διαφήμιση της Sony μιλά για φορητούς υπολογιστές με «άπλετη μνήμη», συγκριτική δοκιμή για κουτιά υπολογιστών σε περιοδικό πληροφορικής εκθειάζει τον «άπλετο χώρο» ορισμένων από αυτά, κλπ.) σκέφτηκα να το ψάξω λίγο ώστε να το συζητήσουμε.

Η προσωπική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι η λέξη _άπλετος_, παρά το γεγονός ότι η αρχαία σημασία της είναι «άπειρος, αμέτρητος, τεράστιος, υπερμεγέθης», καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται, είτε κυριολεκτικά είτε μεταφορικά, μόνο σε σχέση με φως και φωτισμό, κι όχι με την έννοια του «άφθονος». Άλλωστε, εκείνο το «άπλετος χώρος» μού βρομά και λίγη παρετυμολογία με την _άπλα_! Ξεκινώ λοιπόν την κουβέντα παραθέτοντας τι δίνουν στο λήμμα _άπλετος_ τα λεξικά.

Πρώτη ομάδα (σχέση _μόνο_ με φως και φωτισμό):
(ΛΚΝ) *άπλετος -η -ο:* (για φωτισμό) άφθονος, διάχυτος, λαμπερός: _Άπλετο φως__._
(ΛΝΕΓ 1998) *άπλετος, -η, -ο*: στη ΦΡ *άπλετο φως* (το) πολύ, άφθονο φως: _από τα μεγάλα παράθυρα έμπαινε το πρωί ~_ ||(και μτφ. κατά τρόπο που να διαφωτίζει, να αποκαλύπτει κάτι) _η έρευνα έριξε ~ φως στην υπόθεση_.
(Πρωίας) *άπλετος*, -ος, -ον· (επί φωτός και φωτισμού) άφθονος, λαμπρός.
(ΟΕΕ Άτλας) *άπλετος* –ον ΑΚ, -η, -ο Δ. (επί φωτός) άφθονος, υπερβολικά πολύς.
(Βοσταντζόλου) 111. ΑΦΘΟΝΙΑ [επί φωτισμού] άπλετος, 764. ΦΩΣ [επί φωτισμού ή φωτός] άπλετος

Δεύτερη ομάδα (αρχαία σημασία «αμέτρητος, τεράστιος, απεριόριστος»):
(ΛΣΓ) *άπλετος*: απεριόριστος· ΦΡ *άπλετο φως* (i) πολύ φως: _από τα παράθυρα έμπαινε ~_ (ii) (μτφ.) για περιπτώσεις που αποκαλύπτεται κάτι: _η έρευνα έριξε ~ στην υπόθεση_.
(Δημητράκος) *άπλετος* –ον ΑΝ –η –ο Δ άφθονος, αμέτρητος, Ν ιδ. επί του φωτός. 2 Α φοβερός

Ο Κριαράς παραλείπει εντελώς να λημματογραφήσει τη λέξη _άπλετος_, ενώ στο μεσαιωνικό του λεξικό δίνει μόνο το ομώνυμο *άπλετος *«που δεν είναι πλωτός: _ρεύμα βαθύ και παντάπασιν άπλετον Δούκ. 215_».

Εσείς, λοιπόν, τι πιστεύετε - _άπλετος_ για τα πάντα ή μόνο σε σχέση με το φως και το φωτισμό; Και είναι δόκιμο να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη _άπλετος_ αντί του «τεράστιος» - αφού σημαίνει επίσης κι «απεριόριστος», όπως λέει το ΛΣΓ, και τούτο σε τεχνικό συγκείμενο αποτελεί ορολογική ανακρίβεια; (Πάντως, ό,τι και να πιστεύετε, πραγματικά «άπλετο φως» σε πολιτικό ή όποιο άλλο σκάνδαλο ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να πέσει ποτέ!)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Στο άλλο φόρουμ είχα γράψει περίπου τα εξής:

Θα μου το είχαν βάλει καλά στο μυαλό τότε που ήμουν μικρός και το «άπλετος» το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο με το «φως» και το «φωτισμό». Συνήθως μάλιστα διορθώνω κι όσους το χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικά. Το ίδιο θα είχαν πει και στους πολιτικούς μας γιατί όλο λένε ότι κάπου θα χύσουν «άπλετο φως». Δεν το είχαν πει με όση έμφαση χρειαζόταν στον Γιάννη Πρετεντέρη, που σήμερα (8/12/2007) έλεγε στις ειδήσεις του Mega ότι οι πολιτικοί μας είχαν «άπλετο χρόνο» να λύσουν το πρόβλημα της Ολυμπιακής.

Τα λαθολόγια κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, αλλά τα λεξικά μας είναι σαφή... [Στη συνέχεια, γράφω πάνω-κάτω αυτά που βρήκες κι εσύ, Ζ.] 

Οι «λανθασμένες» χρήσεις δεν είναι σπάνιες:

άπλετο χρόνο (950 ευρήματα)
άπλετο χώρο (525 ευρήματα)
άπλετη θέα (540 ευρήματα)
Αλλά και άπλετη αγάπη, άπλετη άνεση, άπλετο χιούμορ κ.ά.
Ελάχιστα από αυτά ωστόσο σε πιο «σοβαρές» σελίδες. Τα περισσότερα θα τα βρει κανείς σε φόρουμ.

[...]

Οπότε μπαίνει το ερώτημα: Θα διορθώνατε το «άπλετος» σε ένα κείμενο αν δεν αναφερόταν σε φωτισμό; Εδώ δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η χρήση δημιουργεί δίκαιο;

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι θα το διόρθωνα. Είναι τόσο στενή μέσα μου η σχέση του «άπλετος» με το φως που κάθε άλλη παρέα που κάνει μού φαίνεται αταίριαστη. Και τεμπέλικη. [...]

Έκτοτε δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι που να μου αλλάζει τη γνώμη ότι οι προσεκτικοί (αυτοί που λένε «προοιωνίζεται» και όχι «προοιωνίζει») χρησιμοποιούν το «άπλετος» με το «φως», οι απρόσεκτοι (και οι προκλητικοί) τού βρίσκουν *άπλετες άλλες κακές παρέες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Εμένα το άπλετο δεν μ' αρέσει γιατί είναι κλισέ, μάλιστα το λέω "άπλυτο φως". Ωστόσο, όπως κάποτε η λέξη από το "απεριόριστος" στένεψε το σημασιολογικό πεδίο της και το ειδίκευσε στο φως, κάλλιστα μπορεί, είτε υπό την επίδραση της παρετυμολογίας (άπλα, πολύ σωστά το είπες) είτε για άλλο λόγο να το διευρύνει, στο χώρο ή και αλλού. Το άπλετος χώρος το βρίσκω πολύ λογικό, πολύ ομαλό. 

Και ποιος σου είπε ότι όταν λέμε "άπλετος χώρος" εννοούμε άφθονος; Εννοούμε, με τη γνωστή υπερβολή των διαφημιστών, απεριόριστος, ανεξάντλητος. Ένας εξωτερικός σκληρός δίσκος με 2ΤΒ (υπάρχει;) θα έχει άπλετο χώρο, παρόλο που και τα 2ΤΒ αργά ή γρήγορα θα γεμίσουν. 

Η γνώμη μου, εν π.π. (Και γιατί νομίζω ότι έχει ξαναγίνει αυτή η συζήτηση;)


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Συνονοματε, το γκουγκλ, αν και όσο αξίζει, δίνει για τον άπλετο χώρο 5.880 ανευρέσεις, δεκαπλάσιες από αυτές που σου είχε δώσει πριν από κανα εξάμηνο. Τέτοια εξ-άπλωση; 

(Να δούμε όμως τι θα πουν οι υπόλοιποι. Πάντως ο Μπαμπι. δίνει και άπλετος δόξα, και άλλα πολλά).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Αγνοούσα ότι η συζήτηση είχε γίνει και παλιότερα - προφανώς η ενόχληση απ' τη διευρυμένη χρήση της λέξης _άπλετος_ σε μένα άργησε να εκδηλωθεί.  (Ν.Σ., τα _άπλετος δόξα_ κλπ. του ΛΝΕΓ είναι στην ετυμολογία της λέξης, και δίνονται ως αρχαίες χρήσεις - εξ ου και η κατάληξη -ος στο θηλυκό.)


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Ζαζ, το ξέρω, γιαυτό και διατήρησα το '-ος του θηλυκού. Λέω όμως ότι αφού και οι ένδοξοι αρχαίοι μας πρόγονοι το χρησιμοποιούσαν έτσι, γιατί να είναι έγκλημα αν το ξαναδιευρύνουμε κι εμείς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Ο λόγος που εγώ είχα ξεκινήσει εκείνη τη συζήτηση ήταν για να με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω πώς ορισμένοι αντιδρούν σε κάποιες αλλαγές και τους είναι αδύνατο να βάλουν κάποια πράγματα στο στόμα τους ή στη γραφίδα τους.

Το _άπλετος_ είχε την ευρύτερη σημασία στα αρχαία, η ετυμολογία του επιτρέπει την ευρύτερη σημασία, η σημερινή χρήση δείχνει, για τουλάχιστον σαράντα χρόνια που παρακολουθώ την πορεία της λέξης, ότι συνδυάζεται ποικιλοτρόπως από πολύ κόσμο, έχει αυτή την ηχητική σχέση με την _άπλα_, οπότε γιατί αντιδρώ (και αντιδρούσα πάντα, δεν συντηρητικοποιήθηκα τώρα) τόσο πολύ στις άλλες συμφράσεις;

Θέλω να πω, μήπως μερικές φορές (ή τις περισσότερες φορές) πρέπει να αλλάζουμε εμείς αντί να περιμένουμε να αλλάξει ο κόσμος;

(Η ερώτηση που είχα κάνει τότε ήταν: «Θα το διορθώνατε;». Η απάντησή μου εξακολουθεί να είναι: «Θα το διόρθωνα». Ας έχουν γνώσιν οι....)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η ερώτηση που είχα κάνει τότε ήταν: «Θα το διορθώνατε;». Η απάντησή μου εξακολουθεί να είναι: «Θα το διόρθωνα».


Μα κι εγώ, όταν είδα εκείνο το "με άπλετη μνήμη" στη διαφήμιση της Sony, το μόνο που σκέφτηκα ήταν: Μα καλά, ποιος άσχετος ήταν ο copywriter;


----------



## sakis (Oct 19, 2010)

Καταρχάς, καλησπέρα σας.
Σας παρακολουθώ καιρό, αλλά σας ντρεπόμουν. :)
Ξέρω, είναι άσχετο, αλλά να ρωτήσω κάτι χαζό; Ο *άπλετος χρόνος δεν είναι λάθος;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Κι εγώ αυτό είχα ρωτήσει την επιμέλεια όταν μου το είχε αλλάξει (), και μου είχαν πει _όχι, λέγεται_. Καλώς ορίσατε και καλή αρχή σας ευχόμαστε, και αν θέλετε να σχολιάσετε για τα της επιμέλειας, μπορείτε να περάσετε από εδώ ή εδώ, ή και από αλλού αλλά ξεχνάω από πού, ου γαρ κλπ κλπ :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Sakis, καλωσήρθες. Και θα σε λέω Sakis για λόγους που θα καταλάβεις αργότερα.

Σε μετακίνησα στο σωστό νήμα και ίσως μόνο εγώ θα σε καταλάβω. Νόμιζα ότι ήμουν ο τελευταίος που δεν βάζει τον «άπλετο χρόνο» στο στόμα του.


----------



## sakis (Oct 19, 2010)

Καλώς σας βρήκα!
Άρα είναι για κάποιους λάθος και για κάποιους σωστό; Εγώ αναγνωρίζω μονάχα ό,τι λέει ο Τριανταφυδικλίδης ασφαλείας. ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

Μια κι αυτή η εμμονή μου, να μου αρέσει το _άπλετος_ μόνο με το _φως_, με κάνει να νιώθω άβολα, όταν είδα πάλι σήμερα σε ένα κείμενο της Βιτάλη τη φράση «άπλετος χώρος» σκέφτηκα να ελέγξω αν τα έχει βάλει όλα μέσα το Χρηστικό — και τα έχει, με... άπλετη ανεκτικότητα:

άπλετος φωτισμός, άπλετη ελευθερία/αγάπη/χαρά, άπλετες γνώσεις/δυνατότητες/επιλογές

Από τη στιγμή που δεχόμαστε την ευρύτερη σημασία «απεριόριστος», οι συνδυασμοί είναι άπλετοι.


----------

